# Rocky 2/26



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Fished the Rocky for a few hours this morning with I_Shock_EM. Gauge said 382 but she was still up and dirty, maybe 4" of visibility but seemed to be clearing quickly. Went 1/1 on a nice female. I imagine with the melt she won't fish for a few days.


----------



## bereafish (Jan 18, 2011)

I saw it was pretty dirty- weird with the flow that slow.


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

The river dropped too fast, the silt never got washed out.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 3way (Feb 26, 2012)

what's the prime gauge reading normally?


----------



## Birdie0067 (Aug 26, 2011)

3way...400 or less although I have seen a lot of fish caught this year higher than 400.


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

BobcatJB said:


> The river dropped too fast, the silt never got washed out.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yes, river dropped to fast...


----------



## 3way (Feb 26, 2012)

yes,a nice slow drop, green opaque water= steel!...


----------



## MY BONNIE (Nov 11, 2009)

Fished Rocky on Monday, the water was still very stained down low. Good crank bait bite early, went four for five. fishmybonnie.com

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bucho (Jun 28, 2007)

Also fished Sunday 2/26 for a couple hrs in the evening. Muddier than I expected given the chart but hooked into my biggest to date, jig & maggot. Glad I got the bigger net


----------



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

Bucho said:


> Also fished Sunday 2/26 for a couple hrs in the evening. Muddier than I expected given the chart but hooked into my biggest to date, jig & maggot. Glad I got the bigger net


Nice colors on that one...


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Wow, agreed... that is one nice looking fish.


----------

